# advice for new ferret owners



## jediwarrior (Nov 12, 2008)

with running a ferret rescue i have found that so many people dont know anythin before they get a ferret. I have told people to go away and READ LEARN and study some books go on the net. I run a ferret forum with members all over. We give honest advice and as much help as pos. our link is

Index

for a new ferret owner i always ask
1.Have you got a hutch and correct food ( not cat food )
2.Have you read up on ferrets and there needs
3.Are you aware of there needs ie diet and basic info
4.Have you a vet that knows about ferrets.

We do ask other questions when people come and look and if a ferret goes the new owners sign a contract stating that the ferret will be registered at a vets and be microchipped and castrated or spayed with in 6 months


----------

